# Necessity is the mother of invention



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday I designed a project around a 20mm template guide and a 12mm bit. I completed the template but when I came to set-up the router, I couldn't find the 20mm guide, I assume that I've given it away, thinking that I had a spare. Rather than re-design the project which would have meant a new template or make a 20mm guide from scratch, I remembered that a while back I bought a scrap Makita router for parts and it came with a genuine 3/8" guide. These two shots show what I did. I bored the sleeve 0.1mm undersized,
heated it with a hot air gun, froze the steel guide with Freon, sat the sleeve atop the guide followed by a couple of gentle hammer blows. I left the outside 1mm oversized so that it could be finished after fitting.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a good job again Harry,Nice work


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Innovation is the word!
Sometimes it pays to keep old junk around doesn't it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see another great project from the shed, Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Innovation is the word!
> Sometimes it pays to keep old junk around doesn't it.


You are so right Maurice, the piece of Brass from one of my junk boxes looked like a part from a water valve/tap that a friend who, like all my friends know that I always appreciate gifts of material suitable for my metal lathe and goes back about 25 years.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*I envey your lathe*



harrysin said:


> Yesterday I designed a project around a 20mm template guide and a 12mm bit. I completed the template but when I came to set-up the router, I couldn't find the 20mm guide, I assume that I've given it away, thinking that I had a spare. Rather than re-design the project which would have meant a new template or make a 20mm guide from scratch, I remembered that a while back I bought a scrap Makita router for parts and it came with a genuine 3/8" guide. These two shots show what I did. I bored the sleeve 0.1mm undersized,
> heated it with a hot air gun, froze the steel guide with Freon, sat the sleeve atop the guide followed by a couple of gentle hammer blows. I left the outside 1mm oversized so that it could be finished after fitting.


 Hey Harry, Every time I view one of your progects in progress , with your metal lathe I get JELOUS. I gave up my 36" Atlas when we sold our R V park 6 yrs ago. One of the buildings needed some work so being a thougtful person I traded the lathe in consideration ---wrong move ! I missit dearly ! Frank Lee, Kingman Az.,:fie:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Frank, I can't imagine my shed without a metal lathe, it makes me self-sufficient. Because I'm very impatient, if I need something I have to have it NOW and so often making it is the fastest way to get it!


----------

